# halo's driving me crazy..



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

OK i installed my halo's today and the lighting on them is really really bad...i wanted to know if there is anyway to improve their lighting? cuz i have read around and searched, and all i find is people complaining about lighting, but no solutions... if anyone has succesfully improved lighting on their projector halo's please enlighten me.. Gracias :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can adjust the beam and the aiming in the back of the headlight assembly with the screws....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or do an hid retrofit


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Or buy mag light flashlights and take out the reflectors and get a small motor attached to them to retract and insert the bulb so you can make your headlights go from floodlights to spotlights.

Seth


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Or buy mag light flashlights and take out the reflectors and get a small motor attached to them to retract and insert the bulb so you can make your headlights go from floodlights to spotlights.
> 
> Seth


I adjusted the beams and now they work alright, im thinking of replacing the stock bulbs it brings though, it might improve lighting... also i am adding some fog lights :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> that or do an hid retrofit


liu im really very intrigued by this when u say hid retro fit do you mean just the projector or the entire hid system meaning the projector and hid "relay" or what ever it is. also when u do this about how much do you expect to pay? i know the kits from jcw and stuff are like $500 what if i went dumpster diving at the junk yard? this is more of a question for everyone cuz i know others are thinking this same thing. thanks alot

no fog lights get driving lights they are different trust me the driving lights are like a second set of high beams but more direct. and normally alittle larger in size (but not allways)


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> liu im really very intrigued by this when u say hid retro fit do you mean just the projector or the entire hid system meaning the projector and hid "relay" or what ever it is. also when u do this about how much do you expect to pay? i know the kits from jcw and stuff are like $500 what if i went dumpster diving at the junk yard? this is more of a question for everyone cuz i know others are thinking this same thing. thanks alot
> 
> no fog lights get driving lights they are different trust me the driving lights are like a second set of high beams but more direct. and normally alittle larger in size (but not allways)


Well by fogs i meant stock fog lights, because my GXE doesnt come with fogs.. I already have the fog lights, but am in the process of repairing the brackets.. then ill give them their own switch somewhere in my car.. as for driving lights, i was also thinking of adding some (http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/.../p-5168/c-10101  )... but i will see how the lighting is with both stock fogs and projectors.. if i feel i still lack lighting i might buy the driving lights...we shall see, i should have everything up and running in the next 2 weeks, cuz im a busy guy  and ill try to get some pics up when finished..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

HID retrofit see my links.

Seth


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> liu im really very intrigued by this when u say hid retro fit do you mean just the projector or the entire hid system meaning the projector and hid "relay" or what ever it is. also when u do this about how much do you expect to pay? i know the kits from jcw and stuff are like $500 what if i went dumpster diving at the junk yard? this is more of a question for everyone cuz i know others are thinking this same thing. thanks alot
> 
> no fog lights get driving lights they are different trust me the driving lights are like a second set of high beams but more direct. and normally alittle larger in size (but not allways)


It's going to be hard finding projectors, ballasts (that work) and wiring for a HID system in a junkyard. 500 bucks isn't too bad for HID.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sethwas said:


> HID retrofit see my links.
> 
> Seth


Oh Jesus...lol I remember reading this sorry lol you are one ingenious fool (you and your lights):thumbup: all in all what was the ball park cost?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Around $500 for everything (halos, bulb/ballast, harness, projectors). The wiring and terminations and dremel I already owned.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok let me start off by saying that there are alot of hid projectors and ballast and d2s bulbs on ebay.

i know quite a few of them that are good sellers and guarantee that their gear works.

secondly to answers pete questions if you want to spend 500 bux for an hid kit then by all means do but to be honest with you the light output and no cut off from blinding people on the road you no better than the halos itself.

retro fit is meaning fitting HID projectors with the ballast and d2s bulbs custom fitting it into the halo ports. check out some retrofits at www.hidretro.com 

best projectors to get for fitting into the halos in my opinon is A4/S4 ECE d2s projectors.


if you have more questions about retrofits pete please aim me i will explain all to you.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> secondly to answers pete questions if you want to spend 500 bux for an hid kit then by all means do but to be honest with you the light output and no cut off from blinding people on the road you no better than the halos itself.


oh hell i dont even have enuff for an exhaust i just wanted to leard somethin new :thumbup: thanks for the info guys very helpfull


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

LIUSPEED is right, unless you do retrofit .. then the HIDs will blind people, and since im one of those people who would not do retrofit, if i get HIDs.. ill blind everyone. It's almost like screaming "Get out of my way or else..."


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> It's almost like screaming "Get out of my way or else..."


lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)




----------

